# Ohio River fishing report 12-29-07



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

We fished today from 8am till 4pm and put 11 fish in my son's boat, 3 Blues rest were Channels but the Channels were pigs at close to 10# each, Blues of 20#,13#,12# bait was thick in Tanners, Larry thought he tossed the cast net on a tree as it stopped two foot into the water had a bucket full of nice big Shad most were 6 inches with a few 10 inchers in the mix, fished for Skips but none were found lots of leaves, grass and debris on the river, main river water temperature was 41 degrees we caught fish where there was none of the above in an outside bend with rippin current, Josh was putting a whoopin on us for a while as he had 4 fish in the boat I had 0 and Larry had 0, Larry finished the day with 5 Josh 4 and Doc 2, at one time we put triple fish in the boat. Larry took big fish honors with a 20# Blue that Josh took credit for because he cranked the reel over two times and said Dad you better take it,too big for me, soon as I netted that fish and it hit the deck of the boat Josh proudly claimed " That's a nice fish I caught" the 6 year old is getting the knack of posing with his big fish 20# Blue,He had Larry and I laughing hard with that one. Had to put my Mountain Man hat on today that air was cold, once again we had a great time on the river, great seeing three other OGF boats on the water, Brian, Mark and Randy ............Doc


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome pictures Doc, that 20#'er looks like a hog in the hands of your grandson. It's got to be a great feeling watching the tradition get handed down, your grandfather would be proud


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Doc/Larry, nice job and it looks like you did way better then the rest of us. I know me and my friend Scott fished the mouth of the GMR and then scouted way up the GMR a few miles and fished several 25-35 ft deep holes with only 3 small channels and 3 others hooked to show for our efforts. 

Nice job Im hoping to get out next weekend. 
Salmonid


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Great job!! Those are some nice fish !! Thanks for sharing them !! Congrats. !!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice cats guys! No better way to spend the day... Fishing! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I perfer this non-official report:

_We has a small unofficial OGF outing at Tanners Creek. Doc, Firecat and Josh were in Firecat's boat (Team Lange), FishnFreak and Fsherman5567 were in The Black Pearl (Team Bundy), Salmonid and friend were in Salmonid's boat (Team Salmonid) and Dinkbuster and I were in my boat (Team Dinkbuster). Out of the fours boats a total of 14 cats were boated._

See, doesnt that sound better than: *We all got whooped by Little Lange (Josh)!*  :B (Plus me gettin' :S doesnt sound bad either!)  I think Josh deserves credit as fisherman of that day becasue from the way I understand it, he took a two hour nap and still darn near caught as many as dad and still more than grandpa! Way to go little buddy! :B  

Even though I took the skunk, this was the best Ohio river trip for me. Finally, after all the work and tiome on my boat, it was leak free! Not one drop of H2O was to be found in it! No leaks, the steering was fine, no motor "beeps".... I'm a happy catfisherman!

I will also say that Dinkbuster, FishnFreak, Fisherman5567 and I put a hurtin' on the KFC buffer in Auroa, IN!!!!!!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

It was a slow day for sure for us.But i think i will fix that next time. The Lange Gang had a good day for this time of year. When you find the fish stay with them. It was fun meeting and seeing all of you`s again. Mellon nothing like 4 hungry guys at a buffet See everyone on the river soon and have a HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Of a meal!!! This was the best catch for me, fishinfreak, dinkbuster1, and H2Omellon!  

Well, that Lange Youngin outdid us all!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

man i was hopin you would post that pic! what a meal! Doc, your crew must have found the only batch of active cats on that river, we busted our butts looking for active fish. Mellon, dont call me again until its above 50 degrees, that wind on that river cuts to the bone!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Good time, good times!


----------

